# Bildbearbeitung ???



## Springmaus (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

so nun hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit eine gute Camers gekauf (meine ich)
Canon EOS 500 D  ich bin auch sehr zufrieden

ABER

welchen Bildbearbeitungsprogram habt Ihr ?

Ich möchte aber nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben

Könnt Ihr mir eins empfehlen?

Sollte einfach sein da ich erst am Anfang bin !
Gruß Doris


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Da ich nicht viel Zeit habe, arbeite ich die Fotos nur im DPP etwas auf. (Werkzeugpalette nutzen) Das ist ja mitgeliefert - achte nur darauf mal die Version upzudaten.

Für Leute mit mehr Zeit eignet sich PS (Photoshop) sehr gut.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Servus Doris

Canon hat ein sehr gutes zur Cam beigelegt .... DPP (Digital Photo Professional)

Wenn es noch umfangreicher sein soll ...

Ich benutze FixFoto ...

Wenn es noooooch umfangreicher sein soll .....
Adobe Photoshop CS 5


----------



## Conny (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hallo Doris,

wenn Du wenig Geld ausgeben möchtest und Bildbearbeitung und Katalogisieren haben möchtest, nimm Photoshop Elements.
Da gibt es Auto-Funktionen für den aufgeweckten Anfänger, jeder Menge Sekundärliteratur und es kostet <100€.
Manchmal gibt es auch ältere gebrauchte.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hallo Dorris,

es kommt sicher darauf an, was man machen will. 
Wir sind bis heute eigentlich noch nicht richtig fündig geworden. 

Ich denke wenn Du wirklich bis ins letzte Detail mit viel Zeit Deine Bilder nachbearbeiten wills, kommst Du an Adobe nicht vorbei. Wir benutzen es nicht mehr bzw seltener, weil zu umfangreich. Nach einigen Fehlkäufen sind wir mit Magixs ganz zufrieden. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Springmaus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hallo,

da ich gerade am Anfang bin mit meiner cam und ich am kommenden Samstag erstmal
einen Fotoskurs bei der VHS mache um zu lernen wie meine Cam funktioniert
hab ich mir Irvan View runtergeladen. So wie ich das sehe reicht mir das erstmal

Ihr macht alle soooo tolle Bilder hier  das möchte ich auch lernen

Gruß Doris


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hallo Doris,
im "low-cost"-Bereich gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, je nach persönlichen Vorlieben... . Ich selber benutze nur wenig Funktionen, und muss mich da auch erst einlesen... . Die größte Hürde ist wohl der Transfer vom raw-Format in ein gängiges Bitmap-Format. Da ich keine Kamera mit raw-Modus habe, kann ich nur Literatur empfehlen (z. B. die jährliche Sonderzeitschrift "Digitale Fotografie" vom Heise-Verlag). 
Auf Arbeit habe ich "GIMP", das gibt's für alle Systeme. Als "Wenigbearbeiter" benutze ich die Ebenenfunktionen kaum und stosse mich daran, dass dieses Programm nur einfache "Basisfilter" hat (Schärfen, Unschärfe - einfach das Wichtigste zur Nachbearbeitung nach der Farbkorrektur). Nahezu kostenlos gab (oder gibt?) es verschiedene Versionen von Corel "Photopaint" - im Vergleich zu Photoshop gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sicher ebenbürtig zur zeitgleichen CS-Version. Ich benutze aktuell "Photoplus", um mich an aktuellere Versionen zu "gewöhnen". Es gibt gegenüber der 12! Jahre alten Version von Corel durchaus "Lücken", die mich erstaunen. Dennoch ist das Programm deutlich intuitiver, und eine Lizenz ist preiswert. Als "Heise-Abonnent" habe ich Version 11 kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Das beste Programm, für lau und nach kurzer Einarbeitung bestens bedienbar.
Zich 100erte Addons und Plugins, Umfang like Photoshop!

*GIMP*
Anschauen lohnt sich: 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/GIMP-32-Bit_12992070.html

Mit dem Programm geht so einiges. Versuchs einfach mal. 

Edit: Huch Kurzhals ... gar nicht gelesen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hier vielleicht noch ein zusätzlicher Tipp. Ich mache die Fotos nun nur noch auf jpg. Natürlich auch viele im Hochformat.

Wenn Du den Canon Zoom Browser EX verwendest, schlägt dieser Dir dann das automatische drehen der Fotos vor - klappt prima und erspart enorm Zeit. Auch für Präsentationen bestens geeignet.

Früher vor der Canon Zeit musste ich meine HF Bilder immer im Explorer selber drehen, das war echt Zeitaufwendig.


----------



## SonjaJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hallo Doris!

Es kommt immer drauf an was bzw. wie viel du machen möchtest.

Das für mich beste Programm ist einfach Photoshop. Wenn du die Bilder auch gleichzeitig verwalten möchtest, dann würd ich zu Lightroom greifen.

Ein gutes Programm und dann noch billig (gratis?) ist Gimp, wie schon oben erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hei, ich hab den kostenlosen Irvan View...das ist sehr einfach...
Vielleicht nicht das beste, aber man muß das beste ja auch bedienen können...sonst nützt es nix...
Auf jedenfall holt der aus meiner Diskounterkompacktdigi das beste raus
VG Monika


----------



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hallo,

ja genau das hab ich mir runtergeladen! !

Das muss erstmal reichen !

Für mich als Anfänger überschaulich und einfach!

Gruß Doris


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Sehr schön Dörris,

mach ersteinmal Deinen Fotolehrgang und lern die Kammera richtig kennen. (da sicher gibts viiiel zu lernen) 
Ich denke auf Deine Bilder sind schon alle gespannt.

Irwan View ist ersteinmal ein Bildbetrachter und nix zum bearbeiten (Schlagt mich nicht, wenn sich das inzwischen geändert hat.
, es ist Jahre her, wo ich den mal in dermache hatte )

Die Software kannst Du immer neu suchen (Die gibt es Kostenlos, oder vorab als Demo, Empfehlungen sind hier sehr gute gekommmen) . Ich persönlich finde im Moment, dass die Software immer Komplexer und umständlicher wird und von daher ist bei uns oberstes Kriterium "schnell, einfach und gutes Handling" und die wichtigsten Funktionen müssen enthalten sein.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SonjaJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Doch, IrfanView hat auch einige Bildbearbeitungsfunktionen. 

Für den Anfang sicher nicht schlecht!

Wenn du allerdings intensiver fotografierst und dich mehr mit Bildbearbeitung (Stichwort: raw-Format) auseinandersetzt, wirst du aber bei Photoshop & Co nicht vorbeikommen.


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Servus Sonja

RAW/Neff (Neff ist das Rohdatenformat von Nikon) setzt Photoshop aber nicht voraus ....

Für Canon und Minolta/Sony ist die beiliegende Software aber auch mehr als brauchbar ...
Ok. bei Minolta/Sony habe ich immer den RAW-Shooter verwendet ...
Canon`s DPP reicht mir ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

wie schon beschrieben reicht mir das DPP auch vollkommen aus - hier nun noch ein Hinweis.

Ich wollte mir für den Urlaub ein Netbook kaufen und dann im Urlaub die Zeit auch für die Fotobearbeitung nutzten, leider ist der einzige Haken beim DPP, dass dieses nicht auf einem Netbook auf Grund der Auflösung läuft - man braucht leider die Auflösung eines Notebooks. (Dies bestätigte mir auch die Canon HL)


----------



## SonjaJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Hallo Helmut!



Digicat schrieb:


> RAW/Neff (Neff ist das Rohdatenformat von Nikon) setzt Photoshop aber nicht voraus ....



Kommt auf die Photoshop-Version drauf an. CS5 kanns schon und für alle niedrigeren Versionen gibts die passenden plug-ins.


----------



## Munka (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Natürlich geht an Photoshop nichts vorbei - wenn man das beste will. Die Elements-Version ist gar nicht mal so teuer. Wenn es kostenlos sein darf, wie genannt Gimp oder IrfanView. Letzteres allerdings wirklich nur für ganz einfache Bearbeitungen.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Servus Sonja, Servus Munka

Hatte gemeint das man zur RAW/Nef Konvertierung nicht PS unbedingt braucht .. gibt viele Konverter ...
Ab TIFF ist PS-CS5 unübertroffen da sind wir uns einig ... aber es kostet auch ne Menge Teuros ....


----------



## Pammler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*

Ich habe neben Irfan View noch das ImageIn von meinem 1 Scanner zu meinem 386er PC. das Programm ist super für den einfachen schnellen Gebrauch. Habe damit Taufbilder und ähnliches einfach gut hingekriegt (Bild im Bild und was drumrum). Aber das gibt es wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Munka (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildbearbeitung ???*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Sonja, Servus Munka
> 
> Hatte gemeint das man zur RAW/Nef Konvertierung nicht PS unbedingt braucht .. gibt viele Konverter ...
> Ab TIFF ist PS-CS5 unübertroffen da sind wir uns einig ... aber es kostet auch ne Menge Teuros ....



Stimme dir da auch zu, wollte nur sagen, was es da für gute Programme gibt und GIMP ist ja kostenlos. Photoshop Elements finde ich auch recht günstig.


----------

